# Foolin' Around



## pez (Sep 2, 2008)

with some lights, that is.


----------



## Ripskip (Sep 2, 2008)

that is some crazy stuff.  I haven't tried it yet, but it sure looks fun!


----------



## 15two3 (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a question.

HOW?


----------



## Black C5 Z06 (Sep 2, 2008)

The first one looks AWESOME!


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 13, 2008)

Haha, I like this a lot! How did you get so many colours and in so many lines all in the one shot??


----------



## AquaVelvet (Sep 13, 2008)

hahah cool, how mlong of a schuttertime? 5 min ? heheh

Nice use of light!


----------



## polymoog (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool, I love those kind of pics 

Here's a similar one I got quite by accident a couple of years ago, taking a pic of some christmas lighting, when someone with a sparkler walked past the camera in mid shot ...






Now that I look at it again, I should have cropped it a bit more .. oh well ...


----------



## pez (Sep 15, 2008)

15two3 said:


> I got a question.
> 
> HOW?


 Sorry I took so long to answer- I used this wood dowel with "rave" lights tethered to it. 





Here's another:


----------



## yamadak13 (Sep 17, 2008)

I decided to try your idea with something else.  I had a bunch of shots and you know the effects, but I thought you might like this idea.


----------



## pez (Sep 17, 2008)

yamadak13 said:


> I decided to try your idea with something else. I had a bunch of shots and you know the effects, but I thought you might like this idea.


Ha! What caused the breaks?


----------



## yamadak13 (Sep 18, 2008)

I noticed that and went back to try again but I didn't get good results so I posted this one anyway.  The break is the wall, transition from cement with insulation to a framed wall.  The drywall has a small step there.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, thats some craaaazy stuff.


----------

